# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Νεος κομβος

## 2ruj4

Καλησπερα παιδια, χρειαζομαι οδηγιες για το πως μπορω να φτιαξω εναν κομβο στο μητροπολιτικο, τι συσκευες και ρυθμισεις χρειαζονται, μπορω να ρωτησω εδω στο φορουμ? σε πια κατηγορια?

----------


## Convict

http://awmn.net/PlugMeIn2.pdf

----------


## mikemtb

Καλως ηρθες!
Σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι φιλε?

----------


## Convict

> Καλως ηρθες!
> Σε ποια περιοχή βρίσκεσαι φιλε?


Σωστά...Και απ'αυτό  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Μόνο μην δώσεις βάση σε ότι δεις για chipset, κάρτες, συσκευές και ταρατσο-πι- σι. Έχουν γραφτεί λίγο πριν τους δεινοσαύρους. 

Υπάρχουν πια πληθώρα συσκευών τόσο για bridge (μια διεπαφή wifi σε μια lan) πολλές από της οποίες έχει η ubiquti, όσο και router με πολλές wifi διεπαφές & μια ή περισσότερες lan με δυνατότητα routing (bgp κυρίως) από την routerboard (aka mikrotik με RouterOS)

----------


## 2ruj4

> Μόνο μην δώσεις βάση σε ότι δεις για chipset, κάρτες, συσκευές και ταρατσο-πι- σι. Έχουν γραφτεί λίγο πριν τους δεινοσαύρους. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν πια πληθώρα συσκευών τόσο για bridge (μια διεπαφή wifi σε μια lan) πολλές από της οποίες έχει η ubiquti, όσο και router με πολλές wifi διεπαφές & μια ή περισσότερες lan με δυνατότητα routing (bgp κυρίως) από την routerboard (aka mikrotik με RouterOS)


Δηλαδή για να συνδεθούν κάποια λαπτοπ στο μητροπολιτικό, μπορεί να γίνει ακόμα και με μια κεραία και μια συσκευή όλα σε ένα πάνω στον ιστο… 

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες, βρίσκομαι στο Πορτο Ραφτη, θα βάλλω το σημείο στον wind.

----------

